# Lettering on the nibs



## LouisQC (Feb 16, 2009)

What do these letters represent? The two latest fountain I made (the Churchill and the ElToro) have a bigger nib. On one there is a "B" on the little flower on the nib above the "Iridium Point Germany text". On the other pen, it's an "O".

Is this the size of the point (fine, medium, broad)? If so, which is which?


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are production code identifiers which are designed to help in quality control processes.  All of our kits except the Limited Edition Emperor and Statesman (broad, 14k nibs) come with a medium nib as the standard.


----------

